# jumping jacks and other ways to bring on labor.



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm torn. I completly trust that my baby has a perfect timing for entering this world. I believe that and I know God will bring him at his perfect time. HOWEVER, I also just want him here NEXT WEEK! I am finding myself going on long walks, doing lunges and squats and thinking about jumping jacks??? to maybe speed up labor or the process.

What are your thoughts? Is that silly/bad/stupid/wrong? I know the longer he is in there is the better, he needs to grow, however I am also considered " full term."

Do you think squats and/or jumping jacks could bring on labor any earlier or am I just making my legs sore?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

If your body is ready to go into labour, it might help it along. If you aren't ready...you're just making your legs sore.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I had heard that jumping jacks make your baby drop, but not that it will start labor. It worked for me on the dropping thing I think, but I didn't go into labor. Of course I'm only 37 weeks. I don't think any amount of jumping around will start labor if baby and body aren't ready, but it definitely made me more comfortable when he dropped.


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

SEX!!! (And spicy Indian food doesn't hurt either.)


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Eh, I wouldn't do it. The relaxin hormone could make you twist an ankle or something. And PP is right: it will only accomplish something if your body's already on its way.

Here are some good tips:

http://www.maternitycorner.com/mcmag.../preg0007.html


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

You're just making your legs sore.

Trust me.

Ds was 43 weeks 5 days.

-Angela


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I understand being anxious but why not just roll with what's happening? Relax and enjoy this time with your baby snug and beautiful in your body. It will never happen again. Good luck to you with hopes that you find peace in these last few moments.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I started doing EPO, and I think it helped a lot with the softening and ripening aspect.. but it didn't put me into labor.

Your baby will come when ready..









(p.s. I took castor oil at 41 weeks, and although it wasn't horrible, I don't really recommend it unless you are facing a medical induction)


----------



## jazcat (Mar 30, 2005)

Is this your first? If yes, you can expect the baby to come about a week "late". Check out Mittendorf-Williams due date calculating.

Having said that, my labor started the day I sat at home on the couch and did nothing. I had been going on long walks all the time, out and about. Then there was a nurses strike at our hospital so I didn't want to go into labor. So I sat and did nothing. Baby didn't like that and that's when the contractions began!


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks.. I just needed a reminder, I think.

I don;t think I would twist my ankle doing sqauts or lunges though- my body is pretty used to it.

but anyways, I do want the baby to come when he is ready as I know he will! And Im thankful for that!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 

I don;t think I would twist my ankle doing sqauts or lunges though- my body is pretty used to it.

Well, I'm assuming you're close to 40 weeks, in which case the baby may have dropped and your center of gravity could be off more than you're used to, so that plus the relaxin...I'm just sayin' it could happen (though the real reason not to do it is it won't do anything







).

Either way. Good luck with things progressing.


----------

